# Maltese Monthly Magazine



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Does anyone on here get the "Maltese Monthly Magazine"? In the December edition on page 10 "Maltese Gallery of Studs" is "TNT'S Followed By A Moonshadow" that is Reese's "TNT's Trish My China Doll" little boy. He's a little doll!:wub: What exactly is the "Maltese Gallery of Studs"? I just think it's pretty cool.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I took a picture of the picture from the magazine.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh what a cutie!
I don't get MM, i need to resubscribe!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

How cool! I did take MM but haven't for awhile. 
I'm glad you put in the picture, he's so cute! :wub:


----------

